
What Finally Did in Scott Pruitt? - PlanarFreak
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/07/scott-pruitt-epa-resign-trump/564494/?single_page=true
======
tomohawk
His predecessor under the previous administration had plenty of scandals.

[https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/epa-knew-blowout-
risk-c...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/epa-knew-blowout-risk-
colorado-gold-mine-animas-river-report-n414211)

[http://freebeacon.com/issues/obama-epa-administrators-
spent-...](http://freebeacon.com/issues/obama-epa-administrators-spent-eight-
times-pruitt-international-travel/)

[https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/article/gold-miners-near-
chi...](https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/article/gold-miners-near-chicken-cry-
foul-over-heavy-handed-epa-raids/2013/09/04/)

[https://lists.grabien.com/list-epa-scandals-under-obama-
admi...](https://lists.grabien.com/list-epa-scandals-under-obama-
administration)

